# Help Removing Cup center from Tailstock Spindle



## pdmcclan (May 14, 2010)

I could really use some help. I am new to wood turning and have an old Sears lathe I am trying to learn on. It has a #1 Morse taper. The cup center is firmly stuck in the tail stock spindle. I have removed the spindle from the tail stock and soaked it in Liquid Wrench for over a week, but it still is not possible to tap out the cup center using a hardwood dowel. Any suggestions on how to get it out? I haven't been able to find where I might buy a new tail stock spindle due to the age of the lathe (1970's era). I would really appreciate any advice on what else I can try. Thanks!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It may simply take more soaking. I have been rebuilding a metal lathe steady rest that was pretty rusted. It took 2 weeks of soaking every day to get the last part loose. 
I usually use a little heat to swell and contract the parts to make the liquid wrench soak in better but in this case I couldn't. I also find tapping on the part to create some vibrations helps to get the stuff to penetrate.
After trying that, rap on the part harder. Sometimes a stuck morse taper really needs some force to remove it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another suggestion*

The piece may be held in by hydraulic suction in which case a small hole could be drilled if there is none there. The suggestion to tap is good and it needs to be opposite to the length or at right angles, and be backed up with a heavy steel block or large hammer a few sharp raps will vibrate it loose. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cwhit (Jan 5, 2009)

I also use an old craftsman bench top lathe. When I got it I had the same problem. Did the same things you have done and finally got it out with a 5 pound shop hammer and metal rod. Figured it was as good as broke if I couldn't use it and had nothing to lose. It popped out on the second good whack.

Hope this helps.
Clay

P.S. helps to have someone to catch it when it comes out or you have to chase it across the shop. :laughing:


----------



## greg falone (May 29, 2010)

Sometimes the centers just wont come out. If you look on craigslist, or ebay you can find them. you can also try woodturners resource. someone there probably has an extra one they would sell. I think it's the same cup as the one I have from the 50's, and I might have an extra cup layin aroud. I'll do some digging and let you know if I find one.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

When you finally get it out, you might want to put a ball bearing in the socket before intalling the center. The bearing will add a little length to the center allowing it to be pushed out when you back off of the screw.
Daniel


----------



## pdmcclan (May 14, 2010)

cwhit said:


> I also use an old craftsman bench top lathe. When I got it I had the same problem. Did the same things you have done and finally got it out with a 5 pound shop hammer and metal rod. Figured it was as good as broke if I couldn't use it and had nothing to lose. It popped out on the second good whack.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Clay
> ...


 
I went the 5 pound hammer route and it worked! So as not to abuse the tailstock I took the spindle out and put a couple of nuts on it and put it in a heavy vice. Also figuring I didn't have much to lose at this point I gave it a solid blow with a heavy hammer and it shot out across the shop....just like you mentioned. I was able to find it and am now in business. I really appreciate the advice you and the others offered. This is a great site. Thanks!


----------



## pdmcclan (May 14, 2010)

greg falone said:


> Sometimes the centers just wont come out. If you look on craigslist, or ebay you can find them. you can also try woodturners resource. someone there probably has an extra one they would sell. I think it's the same cup as the one I have from the 50's, and I might have an extra cup layin aroud. I'll do some digging and let you know if I find one.


 
I really appreciate this kind offer. I was able finely to get it out after a couple of weeks soaking in Liquid Wrench, some taps and heat. What finally made the difference was a bigger hammer. I won't need another cup center at this point, but thanks very much. I do appreciate your offer to look for one.:smile:


----------



## cwhit (Jan 5, 2009)

Glad I could help, happy turning.


----------

